# Grooming table



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi can anyone recommend a good grooming table as I want to do my own grooming for my cockapoo. Thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't sorry but there are a few self groomers on here who'll pop in soon I'm sure! Have you tried searching the threads in the meantime?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just check the measurements that it is plenty big enough, and I would recommend one with a T-bar if poss, but there are quite a few on the market, check out e-bay.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got a different one but mine was more expensive. I know a couple of people have bought this one, it seems great value for money x 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00MBB1JQA/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1416344324&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------

